# In 1 hour (at 7am) i am doing a triathlon



## ralphy1976 (Aug 22, 2009)

yep....i need to take a shower and make my way to the place...

right now : grey weather, no rain or wind, might be 15C max and the water temp you ask??? well you don't want to know...

so 1Km swim, 33Km cycling, 8 Km running kind of small olympic distance...should be fun!!!

if there are some pics i will post them later on

Enjoy your lazy morning in bed!!!


----------



## keeper006 (Aug 23, 2009)

Good Luck, Ralphy boy!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Aug 23, 2009)

i am back, tired but happy, just had time to check Keith's new guitar porn wizzardry (ie video)

of to shower (god i stink) and to bed...yaawwwnnnn!!!!


----------



## Bevo (Oct 3, 2009)

How was your splits?


----------

